

Ask HN: How should I ask a startup about financials in an interview? - anon_interview

I have an interview with a startup in a couple of weeks and I want to tactfully ask about their financial runway. What is the best approach to do this? Anything else I should make sure to ask? This will be my first startup interview.
======
Kelliot
I'd be direct.

An interview runs two ways, your both assessing and weighing up each other.

